
Correcting the Infamous Verge PC Building Video (2018) - rahuldottech
http://www.bentrumper.com/ASpotofComputing/2018/09/15/correcting-the-infamous-verge-pc-building-video/
======
rahuldottech
Secondary mirror:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_6hGc1A3Tk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_6hGc1A3Tk)

